# Single Parent & Tax Query



## deiserebel (18 Feb 2008)

Apologies if this query has already been raised elsewhere. I'm a S/P, and I work part-time and get OPA & FIS. Since I returned to work after Mat Leave, my wages are tax free. I'm just wondering if this is correct? The wages clerk in the company works out of the Dublin office (I'm based in Cork) and she never ever replies to any queries! 
Thanks DR


----------



## mathepac (18 Feb 2008)

When did you return to work?

This is normal if you have had no PAYE income for a  few weeks.

If its since the start of the tax year, your earnings will soon catch up with your tax credits and we will hold a party to welcome you back into the tax net. In the meantime enjoy Biffo's largesse.


----------



## deiserebel (18 Feb 2008)

Thanks Mathepac, I've been back at work since last April and havent' paid any tax since .....should I be concerned now?


----------



## mathepac (18 Feb 2008)

deiserebel said:


> Thanks Mathepac, I've been back at work since last April and havent' paid any tax since .....should I be concerned now?


Any chance you could post a few details here salary / wages, tax credits for last year from your year-end P60 or your last payslip and someone will do a quick calculation for you.


----------



## plant43 (18 Feb 2008)

If you work part-time only then it's probably correct. You're probably getting the one parent tax credit too.


----------



## deiserebel (18 Feb 2008)

OK - details are:

Wages: 269 p/w
OPA : 154 p/w
FIS: 41 p/w
Maintenance: 120 p/w

Tax Credits for 2007 (20088) as follows:
PAYE Tax Credit:                  1760   (1830)
Personal Tax Credit:              1760   (1830)
One Parent Family Tax Credit: 1760   (1830)
Dependent Relative TC:          80      (80)
Service Charges Relief:           28      (56)
Mortgage Interest: At source

I haven't yet received my P60. There is no tax info on my payslip, nett pay is the same as gross pay. PRSI Ees TD €54.15; PRSI Ers TD €243.46; Taxable Pay TD €2602.60. There is a tax code 108 on it but no other details.


----------



## Black Sheep (18 Feb 2008)

Looks OK to me. Your tax credits seem higher than the amount of tax due.
Hence no tax payable


----------



## mathepac (18 Feb 2008)

Black Sheep said:


> Looks OK to me. Your tax credits seem higher than the amount of tax due.
> Hence no tax payable


Ditto.

Is there any chance you might have overpaid tax in previous years?


----------



## Cashstrapped (18 Feb 2008)

Black Sheep said:


> Looks OK to me. Your tax credits seem higher than the amount of tax due.
> Hence no tax payable



I could be wrong on this but I believe the One Parent Tax Credit should be reduced by the amount of OPA you receive or at least it was the case ten years ago when I received it.


----------



## redracer (19 Feb 2008)

Hi deiserebel

Just a note on your P60 - the deadline for getting end of year info back to revenue is 15th Feb so you should have your P60 by now also.  You could ask them for it.

FIS is a payment outside of wages altogether so not added for in PAYE.  I'm not sure how maintenance is treated but would imagine is outside tax also as I assume it is being taxed at source (you paid after tax by other person).  I'm afraid I don't know about the One parent tax allowance v OPA, but it looks like you're still covered in your other credits, even if you deduct this credit.

Good luck.


----------



## deiserebel (19 Feb 2008)

Thanks for all your replies. I think I overpaid tax in previous years, as I got a cheque back last year and the year before when I requested a P21 statement. 
DR.


----------



## mathepac (19 Feb 2008)

deiserebel said:


> Thanks for all your replies. I think I overpaid tax in previous years, as I got a cheque back last year and the year before when I requested a P21 statement.
> DR.


Brilliant - sorted then and pressies from Biffo, how good is that?


----------

